
Examining IPv6 Performance – Revisited - okket
http://www.circleid.com/posts/20160819_examinning_ipv6_performance_revisited/
======
Steltek
A good start but doesn't examine one case that I'd like more data on: most
deep packet inspection boxes can't handle IPv6 so the packets pass right on
through, unimpeded. I've heard it's provides a speedup and it seems totally
plausible: without some ISP's marketing panopticon or (shudder) JS injection,
it seems like your connection should be much faster.

~~~
bicubic
Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but the deep packet inspection systems
I've seen to date are passive. They take a copy of the bitstream on the wire
and don't impede that stream in the slightest.

~~~
Steltek
I guess I was simplifying too much. I meant generic middleboxes that do
everything from read-only DPI, to transparent caching, to content injection,
etc. They're out there and they're annoying.

------
TurningCanadian
I'm curious to know whether there's a difference if you break it down into
mobile vs desktop users.

------
gcb0
who cares much about cross continent requests when you care about performance?
if you're on that situation, ipv4 v 6 is moot.

------
lisivka
It is time for IPv8, which will be _upgrade_ for IPv4, not a complete
replacement.

